

Show HN: Ng-eocities – A library of retro Angular directives - JDoty
https://github.com/KatzInHatz/ng-eocities

======
JDoty
You can see it in action here: [http://www.ng-eocities.com/](http://www.ng-
eocities.com/)

------
aaromp
it's beautiful...

